# Looking for some N/A Software... help...



## Jstokes1987 (Mar 2, 2010)

??? APR - Revo - Unitronic - GIAC - C2 ???

Alright.. i did some searching around, and all i found was advertisements... 

I have a 2008 Rabbit.. and i am looking for some software to wake it up a bit.. currently the only mod i have is a Carbino CAI - i plan on getting an exhaust soon.. was hoping Eurojet, but they have none available.. 

On to my Question... 
if i do not plan on going turbo for a very long time.. what would be some of the better software to go with.. i'm thinking upgrade wise.. Uni stage 1+ is my current thought until i get an exhaust.. 

looking mainly for some input.. pros.. cons.. who is more reliable.. Pricing looks similar with all versions.. i just want to make sure that my $500 isnt wasted...


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

United Motorsport.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2motorsports

-upgradable to differnt NA stages AND to turbo if/when you turbo later down the road.
-good price, i believe one of the cheapest.
-unreal differnce in drivabilty and a bit of horsepower gain as well.
-very smooth, clean tune
-one of the most involved tuning companies that have been working with the 2.5L since the begining of this motor
-now with a INhouse tuner, its easy to get ahold of them, ask questions and set things up.
-stand behind the software product and has been in business for a good amount of time.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm trying to figure out if i should tune the Rabbit or just sell it in a few months for a GTI, but from what i've read and heard C2, Unitronic, and APR have the best software for the 2.5 engine. Not too sure if there's going to be a noticeable difference between the three, but generally you should probably think about going with the one that is best supported by your local shop. 

GIAC makes great software, but I think they've dropped the ball on any updates or development for the 2.5. And I haven't really heard much about REVO for this engine either. Both of these companies make a solid product, but they don't seem to be focused on future developments for our engine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

on my side, i suggest you go with unitronic.

so far, they have given us great support, they are the only ones who offer 09+ software (the better tuners?) and they have great customer support.

the software bought is backed up with a 30 day no hassle money back warranty...meaning, if you dont like it just returning it.

and back to to the support: right now they offer up to stage 2 which is a specific for intake, and exhaust mods. and for the future they have BIG plans for the 2.5L I5 plataform, plans that include intake manifold software, turbo software and possibly an VERY good intake mani.
all in all, yo cant go wrong with uni.

and just an FYI:
i dont work, nor i have any official connection with unitronic. I support them because i trully believe that they are the best. and i only like, i support and i buy what i believe to be top notch. After all, i only want the best for myself.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> on my side, i suggest you go with unitronic.
> 
> so far, they have given us great support, they are the only ones who offer 09+ software (the better tuners?) and they have great customer support.
> 
> ...


Boosh!

thats why im going with unitronic...cant wait to see the real numbers after i go stage 2


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

If youre looking to expand your 2.5 in the future, as well as have something great now, here are a few reasons to consider United Motorsport:
support the most 2.5L applications.
stock
87 or 93 octane
Cold Air intake
Test pipe
Short Runner Intake (195whp)
Turbo

Cams are in development.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2motorsports
> 
> -upgradable to differnt NA stages AND to turbo if/when you turbo later down the road.
> -good price, i believe one of the cheapest.
> ...


QFT :thumbup:


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2motorsports
> 
> -upgradable to differnt NA stages AND to turbo if/when you turbo later down the road.
> -good price, i believe one of the cheapest.
> ...


This :thumbup:
I started out with GIAC, but due to lack of customer support and release of an updated software I switched to C2. C2 is the cheapest (only $299 for whatever application you want) and they have been around since the beginning. They know this motor.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

rod_bender said:


> If youre looking to expand your 2.5 in the future, as well as have something great now, here are a few reasons to consider United Motorsport:
> support the most 2.5L applications.
> stock
> 87 or 93 octane
> ...


do you know if any of this fits on the mk6 2.5l? specifically the short runner intake? also do you think i could get a link to get some more info and pricing


----------



## Jstokes1987 (Mar 2, 2010)

IJSTROK said:


> This :thumbup:
> I started out with GIAC, but due to lack of customer support and release of an updated software I switched to C2. C2 is the cheapest (only $299 for whatever application you want) and they have been around since the beginning. They know this motor.


I'm thinking this is the route i will go.. so for C2 is ECU removal and mailing an option.. i noticed with some others only in-shop installation is available.. i live in Idaho and was going to go with Unitronic.. but the nearest dealer is 400 miles... they used to be 20 mins.. (except Eurojet's shop moved to WV.. they were in Washington)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2motorsports can do inhouse or at dealer flash loads AND you can mail the ECU to them and they will bench flash load it. both car flash or bench flash have a labor charge. normal is $37.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been truly happy with apr they have many more options that you can toggle via cruise control stock. 

Valet? Check
Different octane modes? Check
Fault code erase? Check
Throttle body alignment? Check
Lock out? Yup
Invisible to dealer? You bet!
Anti theft, throttle cut? Again they have it
Basically it's got every option available and if say your girl wants to drive cuz you're too drunk you can easily switch back to factory settings and not scare her!

However! All of the companies that can chip our cars do great jobs.
I love c2 cuz they were first to turbo
Unitronic made a crazy awd turbo rabbit and make an amazing product. 

The one I'd go to now? 
United because jeff made c2's stuff legit he knows this motor and his tuning ability is un rivaled, united motorsports knows what's up.

Have you searched the hep intake manifold thread? Omg that man is a tuning guru!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> ... *
> Unitronic made a crazy awd turbo rabbit and make an amazing product. [/]
> 
> *


*

lol, AND they are the only ones ho have proven to be good enough to tune the 09+ ECU (samsung??)

and a fact: C2 TRIED to do so in the past.*


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, AND they are the only ones ho have proven to be good enough to tune the 09+ ECU (samsung??)
> 
> and a fact: C2 TRIED to do so in the past.


I have a 09 jetta. R u saying the c2 won't work for me? Should I go unitronic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

phukenvr6 said:


> I have a 09 jetta. R u saying the c2 won't work for me? Should I go unitronic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm saying that so far, only unitronic can do 09+ 2.5L I5


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

does unitroinic get rid of the rev hang?


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I have Unitronic Stage 1 on my 07, and the rev hang is still there.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

PhAyzoN said:


> I have Unitronic Stage 1 on my 07, and the rev hang is still there.


then you need a reflash or something.
i suggest you contact [email protected] with the issue... he'll know more.

because of this: 



unitronic said:


> *STOCK POWER*: 150HP / 170LB-TQ
> *UNITRONIC STAGE 1* : 162HP / 180LB-TQ
> 
> *DESCRIPTION*: Performance Software Precisely Engineered to Run on a Completely Stock Car.
> ...


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmm... That's interesting. I'll have to head over to 20squared again on my day off. Although, I'll also be up near NLS, which can do a C2 flash. C2 has an 87 oct program, and with 91/93 going for almost 3.60/gal here, dropping to 87 prices would be nice.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

PhAyzoN said:


> Hmmm... That's interesting. I'll have to head over to 20squared again on my day off. Although, I'll also be up near NLS, which can do a C2 flash. C2 has an 87 oct program, and with 91/93 going for almost 3.60/gal here, dropping to 87 prices would be nice.


contact [email protected] or justin (?) for more info on how to proceed.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> and a fact: *jeff* TRIED to do so in the past.


changed for truth


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> changed for truth


lol, yea, it was jeff... back when he still owned part of C2.
i dunno if potter has tried yet


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

as of now, not yet. not sure thier plan yet for that one.
potter is a good dude, super helpful and knows his stuff. fixed a bunch of software issues from before that we had from before he was there. new stuff is great as well.
i know they are working on other stuff.
potter also just converted a E30 bmw 325is to ME7 mk4 ecu and harness. cool project and runs great. guess he was doing it na for now but in the long run going turbo


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2motorsports can do inhouse or at dealer flash loads AND you can mail the ECU to them and they will bench flash load it. both car flash or bench flash have a labor charge. normal is $37.


Sooo.....$299. for the software and an additional $37. extra for labor? Or is it just $299 labor included


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

299 in the cost of the flash.
if you send your ecu to C2 and have it bench flashed at C2 it will cost you $37 to the labor
if you go to a C2 dealer, each dealer has a labor charge to do the flash. ours is 37.50 to match C2's cost BUT any dealer can charge what they wish. but all charge a labor charge. unless they are running a special or sale...


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

The two places I've been flashed (one GIAC and one C2) charged $50 for labor. Each time took a couple hours because they were sent the wrong software.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i got unitronic from novitech tuning, but i also had a quote from Axis motoring, and neither one charged for labor.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

check out my thread a few posts down in the 2.5 tech. forum...clicky click

so far i'm pretty blown away at the power/torque increase i've seen thus far, and when i finish up the e85 portion this weekend i'll be pulling significantly more power on a stock motor than any of the other simple Stage 1 software flashes out there. i'm extremely impressed so far, and IMO its going to be the best bang for your buck considering its the same price as a fully loaded ECU from APR....when they're only offering a total of 10-12hp (as are Uni,APR,C2, etc)...

:thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> changed for truth





thygreyt said:


> and a fact: C2 TRIED to do so in the past.



I never spent ~5 minutes working on '09 Rabbit ecu.....


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> I never spent ~5 minutes working on '09 Rabbit ecu.....
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


then what was the whole thing with adam barbie's rabbit?? (just wondering)


----------

